
Sorting cells with sound waves - happyscrappy
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/sorting-cancer-cells-with-sound-0825
======
EpicEng
Interesting. I work at a company which focuses on finding circulating tumor
cells, though using a very different method (a blood draw + tissue scan +
image analysis. I work on the scanner and image analysis portions.) We
currently have a significantly higher success rate than that of this device
(71%), but we also have a turnaround time of a couple of weeks.

However, we have found that morphology (nuclear and cellular) and the amount
of epithelial tissue present are important indicators and predictors of a
patients current health and future medical state. With this approach neither
may be ascertained (as far as I can tell. The raw size of a cell is not
directly proportional to the amount of cancerous tissue present). They can
however detect the number of rare events, which is a large part of the
equation.

